# Mainfranken-Mountainbike-Marathon - Würzburg



## Hugo (12. Mai 2006)

Wollte ma fragen wer vor hat dort zu starten.
infos gibts hier  http://www.rsg-wuerzburg.de/
die startgebühr scheint angemessen und als startgeschenk gibts ne sonnenbrille...okay hab schon 4 stk. aber trikots hab ich noch viel mehr 

also wer macht mit? wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt würd ichs als formtest für frammersbach nehmen und die lange fahrn


----------



## Loulou (16. Mai 2006)

Danke für den Link, das hört sich mal nett an.
Gibt es Pfingsten eigendlich im Südlichen Raum auch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otzi (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

werde wahrscheinlich starten, kennt jemand die Strecke aus den beiden vergangenen Jahren?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## chachacha (23. Mai 2006)

Ja hmm Pfingsten hab ich auch schon was gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden, für den süden des Landes. Also falls jemand was weiß nur her damit


----------



## biking_willi (24. Mai 2006)

Gib mal den "Tegernseer Tal Marathon" in deine Suchmaschine ein


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. Mai 2006)

da is dummerweise XC-dm...


----------

